# Is this the House that Jack Built? Clicking & Popping Sounds with Hot Water



## Homeowner2010 (Jan 28, 2010)

*We have a clicking sound that happens when we run hot water in several bathrooms, kitchen sink and dishwasher.  *It does not appear to happen when running water in the bathtubs or showers (or maybe we just can't hear it because we are singing too loudly). Seriously, it sounds like the pipes will bust open and we can follow the sound along the wall where the pipes likely run.  

The plumbers who "fixed" our frozen pipes (see other post today) listened to this sound, and said they didn't know what could cause the sound. Any tips before we pay plumber #2 to come out and assess the situation?  Much appreciated.  I realize it *_could_* be one of several things, but what is the most efficient way to find the problem and fix it before it really does become a mess?  Much appreciated.


----------



## travelover (Jan 29, 2010)

It is probably caused by the pipes expanding and slip sticking on a surface as the pipe moves. If you can find the point were it is rubbing, you can wrap it with a rubber insulator to allow it to move silently. The good news is that although annoying, it is not going to fail suddenly or catastrophically.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, they should have used pipe supports with low friction sleeves so the pipe can slip easily while expanding.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 29, 2010)

It may be a drain pipe rubbing as well as a supply line.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds like one fix is a grease gun stuck through a small hole next to the noise source.


----------

